# Long hair and pee getting into pants



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't know what to do about Nia's pants area. There's ALWAYS pee and a lot of it on the area. It smells bad and it tangles as well. What can I do? Thinning it with thinning shears doesn't seem to work since it gets ALL OVER her pants. Unless I cut all of her pants off, I don't know what to do. Any suggestions?

Here's what it looks like


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I wipe down all of Cadence's potty areas after we go out for walks (or pee/poop breaks) with baby wipes, and a small cloth. I haven't found another way that works..  Before I started wiping everything down, he used to have pee stains on his fur as well..


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, the only thing to prevent that, is to get that hair away. You can use a 10 blade to shave the vulva, and then, with dog standing, life up the rear leg, and you can scoop off the vulva down into the pants that hang below it. Then do the other side. You won't have to take all the pants off, just scoop/blend off some of the puffy stuff on the INSIDE of the legs. So when she squats, its an area free of hair to get in the way. I agree..that looks like a pain to keep clean..and you are fighting a losing battle.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I have the same problem with Stella, my oldest Cavalier. For a blenheim, she has most white I have ever seen! I cut as much hair off as I can (or have the groomer do it). This helps for a short while. I bought a small puppy bath tub that fits in the sink and I give her "sitz baths" when needed LOL. I like a couple of shampoos for this, but one of my favorites is the pretty reasonably priced Magic Coat for white haired dogs. I also do alot of spritzing with Miracle Coat spray shampoo. It does look unsightly and can smell sometimes..yuck! My main worry with it is that some of the urine will go back up into her system and cause a UTI . Also, the groomer tells me that Stella has the most coat on any Cavalier she's seen in awhile hahaha, so that doesn't help. Another contributing factor with Stella is that she practically sits down when she urinates! This is probably the main problem, but one that I can't change. Luckily, my new Cavalier is a black & tan and tho' she does it a little (when her hair is really long back there), it's not as bad as Stella.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

We get a sanitary trim for our dogs. Basically they get a "brazilian"  They trim the tummy hair and pubic hair then the hair on the backside under the tail they trim & taper it. With both of our dogs, eskie & mini aussie, you cant tell by looking at them they had a trim but it keeps them nice and clean from urine and poop.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I just clean up that area (the inner parts of the back leg) with thinning shears. I know you said it doesn't help but it really does if you get enough hair away. I basically just cut off anything that is discolored. Also trim the hair around the vulva and just overall clean up 'down there'. I do that about once a month for the girls and it keeps everything much cleaner. I don't ever shave anything, just take some regular shears to it or thinning shears.


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

I was going to look at this thread while at work and due to the title thought i'd better not.  My chin has a real little bit of this in his area, but he seems to take care of it himself. He's a squater instead of a leg lifter, I wonder if that helps. I'm thinking of getting the sanitary trim done just so I don't have to deal with this and stuff on the rear hair.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I'm going to try and cut off more of her fur on the inside of the legs to see if that will help. I don't think I'm going to shave the area because it will just look weird if she's rolling around or whatever.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Michiyo, I think that Nias hair will cover up the cut area quite well. Worst thing that could happen is.....hummm, NOTHING!! The hair WILL grow back.

Leifs directional hair thankfully has never let me down, &, have THUS far have not needed to be trimmed on his belly, but, as far as his rear goes, I began with scissor "snipping" here & there,...which led to me going all out to "buzzing" his bum!! I really don't have a clue as to what his britches WOULD have looked like, but, he is quite hairy back there, &, I have NOT missed seeing dingleberries one single day! 

I think that the thinning shears will help quite a bit for Ms. Nia...besides, she is so pretty that NOONE is looking at her britches anyhow!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I sheared off a lot of the hair on the inside of her thighs and it seems to help a bit. At least there won't be blobs of hair tangled and stuck together because of the urine! She's looking a bit neater now, thanks everyone!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree about the sanitary trim. We get that everytime we take our mini aussie.


----------

